# Great Train Show Anaheim (Tommy's pics)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

When the doors opened I went and visited Vic and the Pizza Layout.










I was surprised - next to Vic were 2 Mini-Pizza Layouts.



















Although Mini, Vic packs them with detail.










Sandy Baxter and Dave Crocker at the Door Hollow Shortline.










Explosions were happening as they had added Sound and Lighting effects to the mining module.




























I had a good time talking to Greg Elmassian at the Z Scale Layout. Here is Greg (blue shirt) diagnosing and fixing a rolling stock problem.










The Pizza Layout and the Door Hollow Shortline were represented on the Z Scale layout.










Z Scale yard modules.










Del Oro Pacific had Mac McCalla demonstrating weathering.










Random shots from the Show.




























Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots Tommy!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to see Dave Running his Stirling that he made from an Emily. Also see Vic's neat layouts, and him.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Tommy for taking and posting the pics. 

Vic the layouts are looking great.

The Z gauge freight yard is impressive. I've always wanted a big freight yard, but even in HO , one similar would be huge, not to think of the size it would be in G.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Tommy, I appreciate your time and effort.
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Took quite a while to make that yard, I took 2 weeks off work helping to wire it, lots of power feeds, but worth it, before we would set up trains on the main line and stop everything while making up a train. It's about a scale mile long.

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy;

Thanks for the photos. It is always nice to see shows that would be out of my reach otherwise.

Have a Z scale story, just as a way of comparing notes with folks who may have a pet. I have a Marklin starter set with the little 0-6-0t locomotive. We used to have a little tortoise shell calico cat named Ginger. Whenever I ran that train, Ginger would rush up and smack the locomotive off the track. I finally realized that the locomotive's tiny motor was creating a harmonic that hurt Ginger's ears. Anybody else have a situation like that?

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Later RJD


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Tommy for posting. We always have a great time at the Anaheim show and this one was no exception. The blasting in the mine was a big hit. Dave recorded the warning speech and quickly tired of hearing his own voice. Next stop Del Mar.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I must add my thanks Tommy. Pics are what makes it real for us distant modellers.


----------



## JackJK (Jan 21, 2015)

really nice photos, I wish I could see everything with my own eyes, all that models are really captivating, I also attend some exhibition just to see the results of the work of more professional people in this sphare, and I should admit that the more I attend such events, the more inspired I become!) every time I see such great models, I feel enough strength to create my own ones, so thank you for sharing!)


----------

